# ¿Cual es la mejor opción para controlar un servo?



## Gustavo84 (May 26, 2007)

Hola:

Estoy desarrolando un proyecto en cual debo majer un servomotor de 24v, tengo una señal PWM de 5v, quisiera saber si con armar un puente H con mosfet seria sufieciente hablando en terminos de frecuencia de y corriente, o deberia usar otra opcion, ya que algunos integrados no manejan gran cantididad de corriente, ah y en cuanto a corriente estoy manejando alrededor de 5-6A.

Gracias.


----------



## rafael hernandez (Jul 1, 2007)

Bueno el PWM es una de las mejores maneras de cotrolar un serbo, el problema que tienes es el manejo de potencia ,aunque tienes suficiente ciriente te falta el voltage asi que si nesesitas que el motor gire en ambos sentidos que es lo que me imajino, lo mejor es un puenta H, la frecuencia en la gran malloria de los puentes H no es un problema yo te recomiendo que uses el TA7291P que es economico potente y pequeño trabaja mas o menos desde 7v asta 24 
te adjunto el date sheep en otro mensaje


----------



## rafael hernandez (Jul 1, 2007)

este es el date sheep, era un PDF  y al pasarlo a word no se copiaron las graficas pero lo consiges en inteTA7291P/S/F
2001-08-1 27
TOSHIBA BIPOLAR LINEAR INTEGRATED CIRCUIT SILICON MONOLITHIC
TA7291P,TA7291S,TA7291F
BRIDGE DRIVER
The TA7291P / S / F are Bridge Driver with output voltage
control.
FEATURES
__4 modes available (CW / CCW / STOP / BRAKE)
__Output current: P type 1.0 A (AVE.) 2.0 A (PEAK)
S / F type 0.4 A (AVE.) 1.2 A (PEAK)
__Wide range of operating voltage: VCC (opr.) = 4.5~20 V
VS (opr.) = 0~20 V
Vref (opr.) = 0~20 V
__Build in thermal shutdown, over current protector and punch
= through current restriction circuit.
__Stand−by mode available (STOP MODE)
__Hysteresis for all inputs.
Weight
HSIP10−P−2.54 : 2.47 g (Typ.)
SIP9−P−2.54A : 0.92 g (Typ.)
HSOP16−P−300−1.00 : 0.50 g (Typ.)
TA7291P/S/F
2001-08-2 27
BLOCK DIAGRAM
PIN FUNCTION
PIN No.
P S F SYMBOL FUNCTION DESCRIPTION
7 2 11 VCC Supply voltage terminal for Logic
8 6 15 VS Supply voltage terminal for Motor driver
4 8 5 Vref Supply voltage terminal for control
1 5 1 GND GND terminal
5 9 7 IN1 Input terminal
6 1 9 IN2 Input terminal
2 7 4 OUT1 Output terminal
10 3 13 OUT2 Output terminal
P Type: Pin (3), (9): NC
S Type: PIN (4): NC
F Type: PIN (2), (3), (6), (8), (10), (12), (14), and (16): NC
For F Type, We recommend FIN to be connected to the GND.
TA7291P / TA7291S / TA7291F
TA7291P/S/F
2001-08-3 27
FUNCTION
INPUT OUTPUT
IN1 IN2 OUT1 OUT2 MODE
0 0 ∞ ∞ STOP
1 0 H L CW / CCW
0 1 L H CCW / CW
1 1 L L BRAKE
∞: High impedance
Note: Inputs are all high active type
MAXIMUM RATINGS (Ta = 25°C)
CHARACTERISTIC SYMBOL RATING UNIT
Supply Voltage VCC 25 V
Motor Drive Voltage VS 25 V
Reference Voltage Vref 25 V
P Type 2.0
PEAK
S / F Type
IO (PEAK)
1.2
P Type 1.0
Output
Current
AVE.
S / F Type
IO (AVE.)
0.4
A
P Type 12.5 (Note 1)
Power Dissipation S Type 0.95 (Note 2)
F Type
PD
1.4 (Note 3)
W
Operating Temperature Topr −30~75 °C
Storage Temperature Tstg −55~150 °C
Note 1: Tc = 25°C (TA7291P)
Note 2: No heat sink
Note 3: PCB (60 × 30 × 1.6 mm, occupied copper area in excess of 50%) Mounting Condition.
Wide range of operating voltage: VCC (opr.) = 4.5~20 V
VS (opr.) = 0~20 V
Vref (opr.) = 0~20 V
Vref ≤ VS
TA7291P/S/F
2001-08-4 27
ELECTRICAL CHARACTERISTICS
(Unless otherwise specified, Ta = 25°C, VCC = 12 V, VS = 18 V)
CHARACTERISTIC SYMBOL
TEST
CIR−
CUIT
TEST CONDITION MIN TYP. MAX UNIT
ICC1 Output OFF, CW / CCW mode ― 8.0 13.0 mA
Supply Current ICC2 Output OFF, Stop mode ― 0 50 μA
ICC3
1
Output OFF, Brake mode ― 6.5 10.0 mA
1 (High) VIN1 3.5 ― 5.5
Input Operating Voltage
2 (Low) VIN2
Tj = 25°C
GND ― 0.8
V
Input Current IIN VIN = 3.5 V, Sink mode ― 3 10 μA
Input Hysteresis Voltage ΔVT
2
― ― 0.7 ― V
Upper
Side VSAT U−1 Vref = VS, VOUT − VS measure
IO = 0.2 A, CW / CCW mode ― 0.9 1.2
P / S / F
Type Lower
Side VSAT L−1_
Vref = VS, VOUT − GND
measure
IO = 0.2 A, CW / CCW mode
― 0.8 1.2
Upper
Side VSAT U−2_ Vref = VS, VOUT − VS measure
IO = 0.4 A, CW / CCW mode ― 1.0 1.35
S / F
Type Lower
Side VSAT L−2_
Vref = VS, VOUT − GND
measure
IO = 0.4 A, CW / CCW mode
― 0.9 1.35
Upper
Side VSAT U−3_ Vref = VS, VOUT − VS measure
IO = 1.0 A, CW / CCW mode ― 1.3 1.8
Saturation
Voltage
P Type
Lower
Side VSAT L−3_
3
Vref = VS, VOUT − GND
measure
IO = 1.0 A, CW / CCW mode
― 1.2 1.85
V
VSAT U−1’
Vref = 10 V
VOUT − GND measure,
IO = 0.2 A, CW / CCW mode
― 11.2 ―
S / F Type
VSAT U−2’_
Vref = 10 V
VOUT − GND measure,
IO = 0.4 A, CW / CCW mode
10.4 10.9 12.2
VSAT U−3’_
Vref = 10 V
VOUT − GND measure,
IO = 0.5 A, CW / CCW mode
― 11.0 ―
Output
Voltage
(Upper Side)
P Type
VSAT U−4’_
3
Vref = 10 V
VOUT − GND measure,
IO = 1.0 A, CW / CCW mode
10.2 10.7 12.0
V
Upper
Side IL U VL = 25 V ― ― 50
Leakage Current
Lower
Side IL L
4
VL = 25 V ― ― 50
μA
S / F
Type
Upper
Side VF U−1 IF = 0.4 A ― 1.5 ―
P Type Lower
Side VF U−2_ IF = 1 A ― 2.5 ―
S / F
Type
Upper
Side VF L−1_ IF = 0.4 A ― 0.9 ―
Diode
Forward
Voltage
P Type Lower
Side VF L−2
5
IF = 1 A ― 1.2 ―
V
Reference Current Iref 2 Vref = 10 V, Source mode ― 20 40 μA
TA7291P/S/F
2001-08-5 27
TEST CIRCUIT 1
ICC1, ICC2, ICC3
Note: HEAT FIN of TA7291F is connected to GND.
TEST CIRCUIT 2
VIN 1, VIN 2, IIN , ΔVT, Iref
Note: HEAT FIN of TA7291F is connected to GND.
TA7291P / TA7291S / TA7291F
TA7291P/S/F
2001-08-6 27
TEST CIRCUIT 3
VSAT U−1, 2, 3 VSAT L−1, 2, 3 VSAT U−1’, 2’, 3’, 4’
Note: IOUT calibration is required to adjust specified values of test conditions by RL.
(IOUT = 0.2 A / 0.4 A / 0.5 A / 1.0 A)
Note: HEAT FIN of TA7291F is connected to GND.
TEST CIRCUIT 4
IL U, L
Note: HEAT FIN of TA7291F is connected to GND.
TEST CIRCUIT 5
VF U−1, 2 VF L−1, 2
TA7291P / TA7291S / TA7291F
TA7291P/S/F
2001-08-7 27
TA7291P/S/F
2001-08-8 27
TA7291P/S/F
2001-08-9 27
NOTES
Input circuit
Input Terminals of pin (5) and (6) (TA7291P) are all
high active type and have a hysteresis of 0.7 V (typ.),
3 μA (typ.) of source mode input current is required.
Output circuit
Output voltage is controlled by Vref voltage.
Relationship between VOUT and Vref is
VOUT = VBE (≈ 0.7) + Vref
Vref terminal required to connect to VS terminal for
stable operation in case of no requirement of VOUT
control.
Vref ≤ VS
TA7291P/S/F
2001-08-10 27
APPLICATION CIRCUIT
Note 1: Experiment to find the optimum capacitor valve.
Note 2: To protect against excess current, current limitation resistor R should be inserted where necessary.
NOTES
__Be careful when switching the input because rush current may occur.
When switching, stop mode should be entered or current limitation resister R should be inserted.
__The IC functions cannot be guaranteed when turning power on of off.
Before using the IC for application, check that there are no problems.
__Utmost care is necessary in the design of the output line, VS, VCC and GND line since IC may be destroyed due
to short−circuit between outputs, air contamination fault, or fault by improper grounding.
TA7291P/S/F
2001-08-11 27
PACKAGE DIMENSIONS
HSIP10−P−2.54 Unit: mm
Weight: 2.47 g (Typ.)
TA7291P/S/F
2001-08-12 27
PACKAGE DIMENSIONS
SIP9−P−2.54A Unit: mm
Weight: 0.92 g (Typ.)
TA7291P/S/F
2001-08-13 27
PACKAGE DIMENSIONS
HSOP16−P−300−1.00 Unit: mm
Weight: 0.50 g (Typ.)
TA7291P/S/F
2001-08-14 27
__ TOSHIBA is continually working to improve the quality and reliability of its products. Nevertheless, semiconductor
devices in general can malfunction or fail due to their inherent electrical sensitivity and vulnerability to physical
stress. It is the responsibility of the buyer, when utilizing TOSHIBA products, to comply with the standards of
safety in making a safe design for the entire system, and to avoid situations in which a malfunction or failure of
such TOSHIBA products could cause loss of human life, bodily injury or damage to property.
In developing your designs, please ensure that TOSHIBA products are used within specified operating ranges as
set forth in the most recent TOSHIBA products specifications. Also, please keep in mind the precautions and
conditions set forth in the “Handling Guide for Semiconductor Devices,” or “TOSHIBA Semiconductor Reliability
Handbook” etc..
__ The TOSHIBA products listed in this document are intended for usage in general electronics applications
(computer, personal equipment, office equipment, measuring equipment, industrial robotics, domestic appliances,
etc.). These TOSHIBA products are neither intended nor warranted for usage in equipment that requires
extraordinarily high quality and/or reliability or a malfunction or failure of which may cause loss of human life or
bodily injury (“Unintended Usage”). Unintended Usage include atomic energy control instruments, airplane or
spaceship instruments, transportation instruments, traffic signal instruments, combustion control instruments,
medical instruments, all types of safety devices, etc.. Unintended Usage of TOSHIBA products listed in this
document shall be made at the customer’s own risk.
__ The products described in this document are subject to the foreign exchange and foreign trade laws.
__ The informaciónrmation contained herein is presented only as a guide for the applications of our products. No
o	responsibility is assumed by TOSHIBA CORPORATION for any infringements of intellectual property or other
rights of the third parties which may result from its use. No license is granted by implication or otherwise under
any intellectual property or other rights of TOSHIBA CORPORATION or others.
__ The informaciónrmation contained herein is subject to change without notice.
000707EBA RESTRICTIONS ON PRODUCT USE

rnet


----------

